# Carputer eq/crossover software



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

http://kxproject.lugosoft.com/shots.php?language=en

Looks promising... and free!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes it seems to be a very nice software and this thread is even more promising.

http://www.driverheaven.net/showthread.php?t=66801

The roomEQWizard is another nice software that does Room correction. I downloaded it, but I'm yet to play with much. If they get them to work together it would be great. My 8250 and two Alto mobile UCS Pros would in problem. I already have a carputer to control the UCS Pro's editing software, so I would only need a very good sound card with at least six stereo outs or 12 mono outputs.

roomEQwizard link

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/john.mulcahy/roomeq/


----------



## Hipnotic4 (Oct 21, 2005)

nice..i like how the roomeq is for os10 too:-D..im gonna try that


----------



## WeDgE (Oct 25, 2005)

Just installed this on my home PC and now I don't have any sound at all...sweeet... :\


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

How do you get this thing to work? I can't hear anything now.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

You have to go through all the docs... I had to do quite a bit of tweeking and changing settings before it worked. You have to screw around with that signal flow window, although it has to work fresh off after the install.


----------



## Kramerica (Aug 6, 2005)

Check your sound cards settings, with my sound card everytime I load room eq it mutes every input and output on my sound card excpet wave out. I also had to select record without moinitoring to get rid of some really bad feedback.


----------

